# Losi Late Models/BRP's in CT



## skmod (Feb 23, 2010)

Looking to get back into the craziness. Anyone running the Losi late models and/or BRP's in Connecticut?


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Check out the thread in this section titled, 1/18th track opening soon. That's your ct location for BRP. Mike and the guys are awesome and will help you get going in the right direction.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

skmod said:


> Looking to get back into the craziness. Anyone running the Losi late models and/or BRP's in Connecticut?


We are running Thursday night and Sat with our BRPs We will be running Losi late Models this spring and summer. On a dirt oval Outdoors under the lights on Friday nights. The BRP carpet racing is coming to an end for us Now that the warmer weather is here so its time to move to outside. I / We are planing on going up to Turn4 to race the Brps Every so often if they continue over the warm months. Come on down and check us out. We would love to have you. Maybe even take a couple laps.
Here is a link to the track web http://www.driverchobbies.com/forum/index.php

The address is 
Drive Raceway
(Pequot Ledge Campground)
157 Doyle Road
Oakdale, CT 06370

Driving Directions 

From New Haven:

Route I95 North to Exit 76, which is Route 395
Take Exit 80 onto Route 82.
Drive about 5 miles, pass BP gas station
Take your second right onto Church Rd.
At the end of Church Rd turn left.
Pequot Ledge is on your right.

From Hartford:

Take Route 2 East to Route 11
At the end of Route 11, Turn Left onto Route 82.
Go straight through light.
Drive about 3 miles & veer left onto Doyle Rd. 
( If you pass a Church, you have gone too far)
Pequot Ledge is about 1/4 mile on your left


----------



## skmod (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I'll try to get down to Drive maybe even this Saturday to check things out.

Used to run Legends & SK @ Manchester when Jimmy had a place; being "out" 5 years is like being out 100 with the speed of the technical upgrades...... The 1/18's seem like the most reasonable way, financially, to get back involved.

Baseball & oval racing - the American way.......


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Mike/Tim!!

Took yesterday off.... needed a "refuel"!!:thumbsup:

We open at 8AM & will be there till at least 5:30.

I will have a stock car ready for ya to turn a few laps skmod!!:thumbsup:

It is the last race of our points series but you will have plenti of time in-between for Q&A and laps.


Hope to see ya!!


----------

